# The Importance of Hand Washing - Refresher course



## Crazy1 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Some people have asked about parasites lately and I just wanted to remind everyone about;*

*The Importance of Hand Washing: What it Prevents*
Hand washing, when done correctly, is the single most effective way to prevent the spread of communicable diseases. 

*Diseases spread through fecal-oral transmission*: Infections which may be transmitted through this route include salmonella, shigella, hepatitis A, giardia, enterovirus, amebiasis, campylobacter, etc Because these diseases are spread through the ingestion of even minute particles of fecal material, hand washing following defecation cannot be overemphasized. 


*Diseases spread through indirect transmission*: Infections which may be transmitted through this route include influenza, strep, respiratory syncytial virus (RSV) and the common cold. Because these diseases may be spread indirectly by hands freshly soiled by respiratory discharges of infected people, illness may be avoided by washing hands after coughing or sneezing. 


*Diseases may also be spread when hands are contaminated with urine, saliva or other moist body substances*. Infections which may be transmitted by one or more of these body substances include cytomegalovirus, schistosomiasis, typhoid, staphylococcal organisms, Epstein-Barr virus, etc. These germs may be transmitted from person to person or indirectly by contamination of food or of inanimate objects such as toys.

*Hand Washing Guide*
There is more to hand washing than you think! By rubbing your hands vigorously with soapy water, you pull the dirt plus the oily soils free from your skin. The soap lather suspends both the dirt and germs trapped inside and are then quickly washed away. 

Follow these simple steps to keep hands clean.

Wet your hands with warm running water. 

Add soap, then rub your hands together, making a soapy lather. 

Do this away from the running water for at least ten seconds, (singing Happy Birthday will take about 10 to 20 seconds) being careful not to wash the lather away. Wash the front and back of your hands, as well as between your fingers and under your nails. 

Rinse your hands well under warm running water. Let the water run back into the sink, not down to your elbows. (If you don't like to sing to yourself you can simply wash your hands twice) Turn off the sink with a paper towel and dispose in a proper receptacle. 

Dry hands thoroughly with a clean towel. 

Any type of soap may be used. However, bar soap should be kept in a self draining holder that is cleaned thoroughly before new bars are put out and liquid soap containers (which must be used in day care centers) should be used until empty and cleaned before refilling. 

To prevent chapping use a mild soap with warm water; pat rather than rub hands dry; and apply lotion liberally and frequently.

If no soap or water are available use a Hand cleaner like Purell then wash your hands as soon as soap and water are available. 

I personally do both. I use Purell type cleaner then I wash with soap and water.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 27, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Nov 27, 2007)

Crazy1 said:


> (singing Happy Birthday will take about 10 to 20 seconds)



Loved this! lol

PS - good post


----------



## AST-Loch (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to meeeee, Happy Birthday to meeeee....

Lol. I'm gonna sing it next time I wash my hands. 

Good post!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 27, 2007)

AST-Loch said:


> Happy Birthday to meeeee, Happy Birthday to meeeee....
> 
> Lol. I'm gonna sing it next time I wash my hands.
> 
> Good post!



I forgot you can also sing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## Cam (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, could you come up with a 1234 step poster with the cute forum tort and sell them? i would love to post a few in our house, work and school
Maybe laminated too?


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cam said:


> Hey, could you come up with a 1234 step poster with the cute forum tort and sell them? i would love to post a few in our house, work and school
> Maybe laminated too?



Cam I didn't think of that I guess I could start work on it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 28, 2007)

I am sure you have nothing else going on


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2007)

here's what i have so far. i have a larger version if people want to print them:


----------



## Cam (Dec 1, 2007)

Happy dance!

It's perfect!

I would love to print it out or buy some from you...


----------



## Josh (Dec 1, 2007)

print it up and please distribute freely!


----------



## Cam (Dec 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2007)

I also have bottles of the Purell type in any room I have reptiles in. Keep some outside in the summer. That way I can wash my hands with it before touching door handles or facet handles/soap dispenser.

Also keep one in each car and truck (even the semi). Never know when you might have to stop to help a reptile off the road or have an unexpected petstore visit. Love that most Petsmarts have the hand sterilizer, but most pet stores seem to have none...or even a bathroom to use.

Was a great reminder thread and the poster idea is great!!


----------

